# happy dogs and cat that thinks it's a dog



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thought this was kinda awesome

Pharrell Williams - Happy - HAPPY DOGS & CAT in AUSTRALIA - YouTube


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fun video JoKealoha. Can't beat a day at the beach! Thanks for sharing the link.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That video makes me smile. That cat is a riot. It also makes me get that song stuck in my head. Damn you!!! lol


----------

